# How long after lambing can ewes conceive?



## Aidhan (Nov 28, 2013)

I bought ewes from a stud in August and later found out that two had been pregnant because a ram had jumped the fence. They lambed on the 7th of October. 

I brought a ram in today to put with all my ewes. The two lambs are still at foot. Will the mothers be able to get pregnant again or do they have to be weaned because I don't do that. 

If not two will keep being months behind the other ones in lambing and if they can all get pregnant now by the time the lambs they will have are the same age mine are now my female lamb born on the 7th of October will be able to get pregnant at the same time. The breed is Poll Dorset (Australian).


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Give it a try then take the ram out? You have to choose between schedule and this year's lambs if it does not work.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Firsts


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Oops... anyway... Dorsets are known for their ability to breed out of season, look up the star system and see the latest you can breed her to get back on schedule with the rest of your flock.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Even with hair sheep, which breed out of season very, very easily, its nearly impossible to get all my lambs within a certain time period. For example, not every ewe comes in season at the same time. They seem to stagger it unless you go in and bring them all into season medically. I have never had a ewe give birth and then get rebred less than 2 months later. I'm not saying it can't happen, but I've never had it happen to me. Even with hair sheep (which I don't raise "intensively") I can get 3 lambings in 2 years. If they came in heat and rebred easily less than 2 months after lambing, it would be more like 4 1/2 lambings in 2 years. I think that's asking a lot from a ewe. But then, that's just me.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a line of ewes that bred back 11 - 14 days .The oldest is now pushing 11 yrs. old and she has a oct. lamb by her side right now . Working backward - She had triplets in May . She had quads in Dec. She had triplets in Aug. I could keep going 
To make it easier on my typing hand : she has been bred and/or in laction nonstop for about 8 yrs. I aborted her once in 2010 hoping to give us both a break ... I moved the flock to graze a pasture about 6 miles from home . She went over a 36 " fence , crossed creeks , corn fields , blacktop roads . was seen at full gallup going down main street 
went over the 36 " fence at home and got with the ram ... what a hussie 

Her daughters are not as dedicated ( I still have 3 ) they return to heat around day 18 and sometimes as late as 35 days after lambing .


----------

